# Do some people just not get pain in labor?



## tripletsOMG

After 2 (first onees this pregnancy) BH's yesterday I am thinking more about the birth. I dont remember contractions in labor hurting that much until the pitocin came but wow it hurt. It totally caught me off gaurd and got me thinking if i can handle it? A couple of friends claim they had no idea they were in labor 1 arrived for an induction @7cm and was told she was in active labor. I saw her @ 8cm laughing walking she felt no pain till 10pcm and it was time to push her 10lb baby out. 2pushes done.:thumbup: :thumbup: The other thought maybe she was in labor so she went to dr and was also 8cm so she went to hospital. Is this possible some women have no pain while others get extra?:cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

i no a girl who was in labour and she was in no pain at all. she had afew twinges but she had no idea. it was her oh who made her go hospital where they told her she was in active labour hahaha

lucky bitch!
i dont see how labour doesnt hurt! 

its painful lol but managable, i had my last at home with no drugs and it was fine


----------



## tripletsOMG

I really want my homebirth to be great! Hoping for lots of support and fast labor my hx is 6hrs or less


----------



## moomin_troll

wooo good luck with ur homebirth! i loved it.

4 hours start to finish and while yes it hurt like hell haha it was fine and i didnt feel the need for drugs...well even if i wanted them i couldnt get them as the midwife was late :dohh:


----------



## ka_ox

I had no pain in labour  I felt abit of discomfort, but I assumed it was trapped wind, so went back to sleep.

I realised I was in labour when I felt the head, and I delivered my daughter (8lbs) with no pain relief.

I think it just depends  :flow: cx


----------



## fionar

Our midwife nearly didn't make it to our house on time because I didn't think we had to call her yet. My husband kept saying "I think we should call her. I really REALLY think we should call her" and I kept brushing him off, insisting the contractions "weren't hurting enough" and that it "might not be real labor".

My mom and dad arrived at our house at about 7am, and mom took one look at me and told Jei (my husband) to call the midwife RIGHT NOW. She arrive at 8, and our son was born at 8:09. 

Lesson learned: don't use how much the contractions hurt as a way to tell whether it's real labor. I just didn't experience it as being super painful. I wouldn't call it comfortable or anything, but I was braced for it to be SO much worse than it ended up being. 

My mom is a doula, and has had a couple other moms have similar experiences to mine - they don't find labor COMFORTABLE, but they don't find it as painful as everyone talks about it being.


----------



## fionar

ka_ox said:


> I had no pain in labour  I felt abit of discomfort, but I assumed it was trapped wind, so went back to sleep.
> 
> I realised I was in labour when I felt the head, and I delivered my daughter (8lbs) with no pain relief.
> 
> I think it just depends  :flow: cx

That is a fabulous birth story.


----------



## chuck

With DS2 I can honestly say I was in no pain, the ctx were so intense that I was totally incapable of doing anything other than getting through them one at a time but no pain. 

It's a matter of interpretation, it is the most physically emotionally and mentally intense thing you'll ever do and when it happens it is difficult not to interpret the experience as pain. 

I planned to HBAC and didn't even consider calling the MW till mum told me to, she arrived and I was 7 maybe 8 cm. 

Stop thinking unbearable agony and think of an experience to ride like a roller coaster with each ctx - intense incredible a little scary a rush uncomfortable maybe but totally achievable.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yes, there are many women who don't feel pain in labor. I didn't feel *pain* but transition was intense. I've Doula'd for women who laughed allthroughout labor, or gossiped until it was time to push. Some were super calm and quiet. Others felt pain and screamed, moaned, swore etc. We're all different.


----------



## tripletsOMG

I guess I am one of the unlucky ones:0( My pain is super intense like getting ur leg shot off guess I will just have to deal if I want my HB. Glad some of u ladies didnt suffer. It will be worth it in the end!


----------



## chuck

Just equip yourself with as many coping strategies as you can.

Simply by being at home in your own environment makes anything easier to deal with, having the freedom to move around and get what you want form your own home is a blessed relief. 

Mind over matter is a big part of it, stop using words like pain and think more psoitively about it all, you dont have to 'suffer' each contraction but merely ride it until it passes.

Are you using any hypno techniques? Natal hypnotherapy CD's gave me more confidence.


----------



## tripletsOMG

yes i am using hypobabies works miracles at home for sleep and relaxation. I know I can do it I guess I forgot what contractions felt like my youngest is 4 and I have had 3 fast str8foward births in hospital a;lredy its just becoming more real as *I am getting closer to delivery. I think its normal to be nervous


----------



## chuck

Oh hell yeah but you are allowed to be excited too!


----------



## moomin_troll

i really wish i had stuck to my hypnobirthing cd 
i love hearing about twin natural births as so many women think they need a section because of twins.

i think people are crazy if they arent even abit nervous about giving birth lol


----------

